# Shipping during HOT summer months?



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

i orginally posted a thread about shipping in winter, now i got another question.

lets say its july, 90-100*F outside prolly 110-120*F inside the USPS box truck, how do we ship fish in that unbearable heat?


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

You can use ice packs but then you risk cooling the fish too much. Personally, i'd probably just use 2 layers of styrofoam, and put ice packs between them if you're concerned about cooking them.


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

**** i use 3/4inch think strofoam......... you want me to double it... thats like the whole box...

i dont know if i even has cause to worry, just to me that would seem like it would be alot of heat so i figured id ask.... *** only been shipping 6-9months or so, never had to deal with 100* heat yet so i asked


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

I've never shipped before, but when it comes to stressing fish with shipping and then extreme temperatures I'd err on the side of safety.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2008)

Usually delivery trucks are air conditioned. I'm pretty sure FedEx's trucks are...

~Ed


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

Marduk said:


> Usually delivery trucks are air conditioned. I'm pretty sure FedEx's trucks are...
> 
> ~Ed


wow where do you live? *** been in the "labor" industry(soon to be out too, just grad college) anyways *** been in a million + box trucks(delivery trucks) and the back is NEVER AC'ed, none *** seen, unless they were a meat truck or something... and i ship usps theres no close fedex place


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

should i even be worried or am i just paranoid? i havent lost a fish yet guys...


----------



## bones06 (Sep 26, 2007)

TheeMon said:


> should i even be worried or am i just paranoid? i havent lost a fish yet guys...


I know this thread is a little old but I figured I'd answer your question. I drove for 3 years for FedEx in Ohio and none of the trucks were air conditioned, in the cab or cargo area. I can tell you that I could not stand in the cargo area for more then a few minutes without getting extremely hot in the warmer months.. The only places that had air conditioning in their delivery trucks were the extreme desert southwest, Hawaii, and Florida. I would be more concerned about how much these boxes are tossed, kicked, and left upside down then the heat of the trucks. I used to get laughed at when I was loading, unloading, and handling the live fish boxes, everyone use to say I treated them like my own children. Most people in the delivery industry do things to these packages that us fellow hobbyist would cringe, and think of as unimaginable. Especially if they made it out of the boxes alive. That was back about 6 years ago, but I know from old friends that it has not changed at all since.


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

well *** been in box trucks too... thats why i mentioned the heat... i know how hot it can get in the back of a box truck.

i ship usps though. not that it makes a difference


----------

